# did you kick OM/OW butt?



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

I was going to direct this just to the men but then I remembered Jennifer Garner could really kick butt in alias, Since I'm heading to court its off the table and I've had to play it smart but while not helpfull for my case it would give me a great release for my anger
I know its rather caveman/7th grade and she is the real problem but this a-hole gets away with murder while my world goes up in flames. my question did you do it? 
how did you feel afterwards?
do you regret having done it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

No, didn't kick the OM's butt, although it would have been nice. Would never do it.

If I wasn't going to kick my x-wife's ass, no reason to kick OM's. My wife at the time is who I needed to be more pissed at.


----------



## baldmale (Dec 29, 2010)

While it is "unfair" that the OM gets away scott-free, at the end of the day it was my wife who made promises and vows to me, not the OM. So, no I never confronted him.

But I would still like to tell his wife what a scumbag she married. Maybe someday soon...


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Wanted to, didn't. Getting thrown in jail and losing my job was not worth the brief moment of satisfaction.


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

The fact that she is accross the country helped deter me. However, I have since found out where she works and who her friends are on FB, I was blocked before, but since used another account to locate her. Daily I fight the urge to send an email to all her relatives and co-workers letting them know what kind of person she really is. I really hope the Karma bus comes soon, I don't know how much longer I can hold out.


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Hmmm, sometimes the karma bus needs a little extra help? :FIREdevil:


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

No, although the thought definitely did cross my mind.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

A couple of times in my youth when girlfriends cheated.

It felt really good.


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

tacoma said:


> A couple of times in my youth when girlfriends cheated.
> 
> It felt really good.


I bet it did!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

No. Mine was murdered a few months back.


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

seriously? talk about closure and the class of person your ex chose wow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

OM is a thousand miles away across the border in Canada, so no. I did send him an email telling him he's lucky he's there and if I ever met him in the Philippines that he's get tuned up. 

On the other hand, if OM had been local and it had gone PA, I wouldn't do anything because her ass would be out of the house.

In my first marriage, I didn't get the chance because when OM saw me in the diner (their meeting place), his eyes bulged out of its sockets, before I could stand up, he turned and ran.


----------



## zelika (Dec 20, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> I was going to direct this just to the men but then I remembered Jennifer Garner could really kick butt in alias, Since I'm heading to court its off the table and I've had to play it smart but while not helpfull for my case it would give me a great release for my anger
> I know its rather caveman/7th grade and she is the real problem but this a-hole gets away with murder while my world goes up in flames. my question did you do it?
> how did you feel afterwards?
> do you regret having done it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In cases where the other woman is not someone I know and have no pre existing relationship with, I do not see the logic in being mad at the other woman really. What possible reason do you have to be mad at her? Your spouse is the one with the responsibility to your relationship, not her. There's a good chance she doesn't even know he's married. I am actually very good friends with a woman that was having an affair with my ex. I found out, got a hold of her just wanting to hear her side of things. Turns out she had no clue and was just as pissed as I was and that ****sucker got it up the ass from BOTH sides. It was beautiful, it really was. If you decide to contact her and she's a total ***** about it, go ahead and be mad. No one will blame you but remember, holding a grudge is letting someone live rent free in your head. 

In the case where you know her, well then I would knock the ***** out. I did this once, she wasn't really the other woman since I doubt my ex would have touched her, but who knows. She was obsessed with him and determined to break us up so she could have him all to herself. I work with thoroughbred race horses, and she used to work for the same trainer I did. She had the audacity to show up at my barn one day so she could visit all her old horses and friends, KNOWING I worked there still. I cant stop her from coming to the track but I can definitely have her leave my barn, so I did exactly that. She walked on in and said hi like nothing was wrong, so I politely suggested to her that she leave my barn immediately and if she did not I would be calling security. She got lippy with me and said some things about my bf and how she had no idea why he would date such a *****. I lost it and then she lost teeth. I can't take all the credit though. I punched her in the mouth and the saddle stand she fell on did the rest of the work for me. It felt really ****ing good. It really really felt really ****ing good. Security was called by someone else, and luckily for me barn security is well aware of the story between us. They have NEVER had any problems with me (plus I kind of brown nose them a bit for this exact reason) and didn't think I even had that in me (and frankly neither did I), she had been in trouble with security more than a few times and was on her last shot. In the end she was permanently banned from the track and I got NOTHING. So proud of myself for that. Go ahead and bring it on karma, it was worth it! Or was that karma in action???


----------



## f1r3f1y3 (Dec 8, 2009)

You need to keep a cool head during these things.

I kicked my wife out the house and thereafter treated the breakup like business.

Keep emotion out of it and BE SMART.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

morituri said:


> No. Mine was murdered a few months back.


I wonder whatever for!


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

lordmayhem said:


> his eyes bulged out of its sockets, before I could stand up, he turned and ran.


Yes. The OM in my case is like a frantic squirrel.
I hope the karma bus is wearing extra heavy duty tyres when it runs over him.


----------



## snap (Oct 3, 2011)

Contemplating it after the OM tried to get my WW in contact again (she ratted him out). It seems you can get away with battery for about $200 fine here, unless there was permanent physical damage. His saving grace that day was that he was out of the country.

I know it's wrong, it's not him who cheated on me, etc. But still.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

morituri said:


> No. Mine was murdered a few months back.


I remember that story, I couldn't believe it.

Hubby still wants OM dead, and he says it's not a "feeling" it's a NEED. But no, he wouldn't do it, although says if he saw him in a dark alley with no witnesses.....


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

working_together said:


> I remember that story, I couldn't believe it.
> 
> Hubby still wants OM dead, and he says it's not a "feeling" it's a NEED. But no, he wouldn't do it, although says if he saw him in a dark alley with no witnesses.....


ahhh yes a great need here too, not dead, but a good ole beat down(dont know if I will be happier giving it or taking it..lol), its going to happen sooner or later, we live in a very small rural area, I will see him out someday, gas station,store etc. He knows it too...

Yeah I know its wrong but for me it is part of me recaliming my manhood/self esteem, sometimes when you mess with the bull your gonna get the horns...


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

Talked myself out of it. Would have ruined me professionally.


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

its still a possibilty I'm going to see the D through first and I'm not going to hunt him down I think I have an address too, but if the brainiac W was stupid enough to introduce him thinking I didn't know--or if run into him sometime
BAM he's on the ground
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

tacoma said:


> A couple of times in my youth when girlfriends cheated.
> 
> It felt really good.


Why? It was your girlfriends that cheated on you. Did you beat them up too?


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

zelika said:


> In the case where you know her, well then I would knock the ***** out. I did this once, she wasn't really the other woman since I doubt my ex would have touched her, but who knows. She was obsessed with him and determined to break us up so she could have him all to herself. I work with thoroughbred race horses, and she used to work for the same trainer I did. She had the audacity to show up at my barn one day so she could visit all her old horses and friends, KNOWING I worked there still. I cant stop her from coming to the track but I can definitely have her leave my barn,
> so I did exactly that. She walked on in and said hi like nothing was wrong, so I politely suggested to her that she leave my barn immediately and if she did not I would be calling security. She got lippy with me and said some things about my bf and how she had no idea why he would date such a *****. I lost it and then she lost teeth. I can't take all the credit though. I punched her in the
> mouth and the saddle stand she fell on did the rest of the work for me. It felt really ****ing good. It really really felt really ****ing good. Security was called by someone else, and luckily for me barn
> security is well aware of the story between us. They have NEVER had any problems with me (plus I kind of brown nose them a bit for this exact reason) and didn't think I even had that in me (and
> ...


Have to say well done! Good for you I'm living vicariously through your punch. I started out wrong thinking this was a guy thing but clearly a woman would feel the same about the OW as we do 
the OM. I know violence isn't Christian but God doesn't approve of cheating either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Why? It was your girlfriends that cheated on you. Did you beat them up too?


I was young and stupid.

I`m not so young or stupid anymore.

It still felt good.



I just dumped the GF`s


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

I found the little f**ker, and had every intention of f88king him up, but when I actuall saw him, all I could think about was WTF? He is a little scrawny guy, about 60-ish, and weighs maybe 125 or 130. Bald and looks kindof like an old Jaleel White, so I din't. I did , however, threaten him and he almost pissed himself.


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

So here is a question for all that want to kick the OM/OW's ass.

If you are that angry at them, and understandably so, to want to beat the f*** out of them, what would the equivalent punishment be for your significant other....the one that cheated on you?

Because its the one that cheated who people need to be more angry with.

Sure, I hated the OM in my situation, would I have got some satisfaction out of thrashing him? Sure. But I wouldn't do it for a multitude of reasons. But no bigger reason than its my significant other who deserves the brunt of my anger. Its my significant other I need to deal the punishment to (and by that no, I don't mean physical violence)


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I sent an e-mail to my guy's "friend." I wanted her to know that I knew about her and I also wanted her to feel exposed. I later on found out that she knew a lot about me from my guy of course, as she played that "I'm your friend routine" all the while she was using info that he gave her about me against me.

I find it interesting that people who know about that call that psycho behavior. But I guess storing up information about someone you have never met to use against them when you need it is perfectly normal and acceptable behavior.


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

come on Dexter trying for some cartharsis here. but what would be equivalent? hard to say not something we could do pysically like this, the only thing that comes to mind
would be the OM cheating on them but that is a force of nature thing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> come on Dexter trying for some cartharsis here. but what would be equivalent? hard to say not something we could do pysically like this, the only thing that comes to mind
> would be the OM cheating on them but that is a force of nature thing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well the whole point is, if you wouldn't feel the need to beat the hell out of your significant other, you shouldn't feel the need to do it to the OM/OW.


----------



## zelika (Dec 20, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> Have to say well done! Good for you I'm living vicariously through your punch. I started out wrong thinking this was a guy thing but clearly a woman would feel the same about the OW as we do
> the OM. I know violence isn't Christian but God doesn't approve of cheating either.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I never would have sought her out just to do it, and if I ran into her somewhere else I never would have done it either. However, she not only showed up at my work, she did it knowing I would be there and like she had a right to be there and then lipped me off to boot! Im not a religious person, but I think any god would have forgiven that one. It's not like I kept beating on her or took a cheap shot, I just one-punched the *****..... Lol! 

I don't know what kind of women you hang around with, but many of the women I know would have punched you out just for saying that's a man thing... Lol! "proper ladies" we are not... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Well the whole point is, if you wouldn't feel the need to beat the hell out of your significant other, you shouldn't feel the need to do it to the OM/OW.


I do agree. Not to take away from the seriousness of the thread, but I have to admit that my first thought when reading about consistency in how we deal with the wife/OM is wondering how far that consistency goes. Make-up sex could get dicey if I tried to be consistent, you know, because I'm not into men.

Common sense, Halien. Common sense. Consistency only applies to the beating. But isn't that inconsistent?


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Well the whole point is, if you wouldn't feel the need to beat the hell out of your significant other, you shouldn't feel the need to do it to the OM/OW.


Well its different, apples and oranges, my Dad instilled in me you never ever hit a woman. So although the anger you feel towards the bs is greater the idea of a man hitting a wife should never be considered yes she is the real problem I get it. but as an outlet for the anger beating the OM or if its a wife the OW like in Zelika's case makes sense. here's where the double standard kicks in because a wife could kick her husband's ass for cheating a man never should hit his wife. - good grief I'm not advocating domestic violence you are getting me twisted up Dexter lol. I just wanted to see what other's had done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

zelika said:


> I never would have sought her out just to do it, and if I ran into her somewhere else I never would have done it either. However, she not only showed up at my work, she did it knowing I would be there and like she had a right to be there and then lipped me off to boot! Im not a religious person, but I think any god would have forgiven that one. It's not like I kept beating on her or took a cheap shot, I just one-punched the *****..... Lol!
> 
> I don't know what kind of women you hang around with, but many of the women I know would have punched you out just for saying that's a man thing... Lol! "proper ladies" we are not...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey you are my hero, you did what many us would have liked to. I started out thinking its a man thing but recovered
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LBG (Nov 22, 2011)

Although it was 13 years ago, yep, I beat the he!! out of BOTH of them!

Let's start with saying he is an EX. I had given birth to my son about two months before this occurred. My son was born with a congenital heart defect and passed away at 11 days old. My ex and my bf chose to cling to each other rather than to help me get through this difficult time. My bf was the godmother of our son and we had been friends since the age of 4, thought I could trust her, dang was I ever wrong.

So, two months after this whole ordeal I found out that they were having a PA. He came over to my apartment and we got into a fight. I told him, "If you leave her, her [email protected]@ is mine!" He went to leave, I punched him in the face blacked both of his eyes and broke his nose. All he did back to me was restrain me from hurting him any further. 

He left for her house, I followed. The only reason he beat me there was because my car sat low to the ground and I had to park in the alley. I came running around the front of the house as they were getting in his car. I yelled her name, she told him to stop and he said, "trust me, you don't want me to!" He did though, I pulled her out of the car by her hair, busted her face off of the street and continued to beat the heck out of her while he was trying to drag me off. She got away, went in her house to call her "mommy" and I went through the open window and brought her right back out front and continued on until I was so mad that I was crying. Eventually another friend got me to leave, but I was far from done. 

She never called the police, because she knew she deserved it! He and I went about our lives, I actually took him back for a very short time (IDIOT)! But could never let it go and ended it shortly thereafter. I'll admit not my proudest moment, but dang it felt good at the time! 

Would I do this today? No, but I was only 19 and hadn't quite grew up. Today, I'd hope that I'd be adult enough to just walk away and let them live their lives happily ever after with me having enough pride and self-respect to know that I deserve better. Unfortunately, I still have to deal with the [email protected]@rd because I stupidly got pregnant by him again. I love my son and he is worth every bit of pain, but I do not enjoy dealing with his father. 

Today though, I have absolutely no feelings for him, no love, no hate, he just exists because he's the father of my child. They never got back together (wonder why?) and he says that cheating on me was the worst mistake he ever made. Yep, I do get a little bit of satisfaction out of that! lol! :rofl:


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

strugglinghusband said:


> ahhh yes a great need here too, not dead, but a good ole beat down(dont know if I will be happier giving it or taking it..lol), its going to happen sooner or later, we live in a very small rural area, I will see him out someday, gas station,store etc. He knows it too...
> 
> Yeah I know its wrong but for me it is part of me recaliming my manhood/self esteem, sometimes when you mess with the bull your gonna get the horns...


Sounds like my husband, he has these images (and nightmares) where he beats the crap out of him, then does nasty things with his genital area, then makes him eat it. It makes me cringe sometimes, and I'm like "could you stop, it's grossing me out", then he comes up with another image, and I tell him he needs to write a novel, great imagination. He had a nightmare once recently whereby he actually punched a hole above our bed, thank god it wasn't my head.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

Badblood said:


> I found the little f**ker, and had every intention of f88king him up, but when I actuall saw him, all I could think about was WTF? He is a little scrawny guy, about 60-ish, and weighs maybe 125 or 130. Bald and looks kindof like an old Jaleel White, so I din't. I did , however, threaten him and he almost pissed himself.


I think my husband would have still ripped off his [email protected] lol, he used to box in his younger days, so I think he still has the "fighter" in him. Hubby hasn't run into him yet, we'll see what happens in court. OM's wife might jump me as well, a fun day for sure lol.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

working_together said:


> I think my husband would have still ripped off his [email protected] lol, he used to box in his younger days, so I think he still has the "fighter" in him. Hubby hasn't run into him yet, we'll see what happens in court. OM's wife might jump me as well, a fun day for sure lol.


Tag team wrestling. You can avoid getting caught by the OMW by running underneath her legs, like a 'little people' wrestler.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

morituri said:


> Tag team wrestling. You can avoid getting caught by the OMW by running underneath her legs, like a 'little people' wrestler.


:rofl:

I can just see my poor mom sitting in the court room saying "oh people why can't you just all be friends" lol yeah right.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> Have to say well done! Good for you I'm living vicariously through your punch. I started out wrong thinking this was a guy thing but clearly a woman would feel the same about the OW as we do
> the OM. I know violence isn't Christian but God doesn't approve of cheating either.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Proverbs 1-16 Doesn't look like God looks kindly on cheaters.


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

if there is a justified righteous anger this would be it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> if there is a justified righteous anger this would be it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't see any problem with it at all. I've never heard a logical arguement against corporal punishment.


----------



## lascarx (Dec 24, 2011)

I wouldn't harm a hair on his head. I want to thank the OM for showing me what my wife really is, and shake his hand and wish him luck with her. Hell, if she doesn't make the divorce too difficult, I wish her luck with him. I think that forgiveness would be easy if the focus is right.


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

lascarx said:


> * I think that forgiveness would be easy if the focus is right.*


I agree. Especially if the focus is on you letting go of any anger and bitterness that often comes from being betrayed by the one person you trusted above all others. 

It is not about condoning the betrayal in any way shape or form, but accepting that it happened and making peace with the reality that it happened and cannot be undone.

You don't wait for some mythological 'closure' in the form of a heartfelt apology from your unfaithful spouse (which may never come), because you don't really need it in order to move on with your life.

Lastly, forgiveness has nothing to do with reconciliation. It is much better to forgive and not reconciliate than to reconciliate and never forgive.


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

very true Morituri but still a punch like Zelika's makes the strong medicine go down a lot easier. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## why not me (Oct 15, 2011)

I must feel different than the majority here, I did want to maim and torture the OM, but even though I have had major anger towards my wife, I never seriously wanted to hurt her. I did go thru the same feelings of my wife was the one who made a commitment to me, but I also was the one who shared in 50% of why our marriage sucked. NOT that that was a reason to cheat, but I did let her down and contribute to the deterioration of our marriage. Maybe my mind has tricked me to feel this way because we still love each other and are trying to reconcile, but i will take it. 

One of the juvenile chauvinistic views I did go through was the "guy code" of you never mess with your buddies girl. (sorry if I offend any ladies!!)Because it was my ex-best friend that did this, I was set to kill for a long time, and still want to crack his skull. I at one time even planned a sick torture scenario that involved removed 3 certain body parts and dropping them off at his work, church, and his other girlfriends house with a note. Luckily God spared me this because I drove all over trying to find him that day, and when I finally did, he was at the hospital with his Dad, wife, and sister. Kinda hard to start ripping and tearing in that situation!! 

The one thing that I do cling to is I know that he has a lot of remorse for what he did to me, and has told me he deserves to be beat up by me and wants it. I refuse to do anything to relieve his mental suffering, so I find some comfort in that. I pray someday this anger will be gone and I can forgive him.


----------



## Bugz Bunny (Nov 28, 2011)

When I found out who the OM was I just felt even more sorry for her...I even was laughing how low she fell...I never had the urge to beat him...I only felt angry on myself for marrying her in the first place and wasting my time on a person like her...


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

a well respected member on loveshack,did beat the tar outta the om. cost him four years in jail, a violent felony record and almost 20 years later is still paying for his medical bills.... sometimes just not worth it,unless your very sneaky.


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

Blindasabat said:


> Well its different, apples and oranges, my Dad instilled in me you never ever hit a woman. So although the anger you feel towards the bs is greater the idea of a man hitting a wife should never be considered yes she is the real problem I get it.



And I don't condone physical violence no matter who it is, man on man, woman on man, etc.

But if you want to hand a beat down to this man, what would your wife's equivalent "punishment" at your hands be? And no, guilt isn't going to cut it.

Again, as I suggested, indefinite house arrest maybe?


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

there just isn't one that works for an equivalent but a moment like zelika's is priceless
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice revenge song for the women to play when they're getting even ...LOL

Jazmine Sullivan - Bust Your Windows - YouTube


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 8, 2011)

I think anyone that has cheated has given up the privilege of the "girls night out" or "guys night out".

At least for a LONG damn time. Maybe 5 years?

And I know, there are cheaters that will cry "controlling" with this. And its those that are simply showing that they care more about going out and partying, than showing that they value their marriage AFTER they got caught with their pants down.

My advice to anyone that expects their spouse to cease the activities that were more conducive to cheating in the first place, and said spouse throws a tantrum at the idea that they should stay home and act like a spouse, needs to hand them a pink slip.

If a spouse wants to act single, let them BE single.

Now mind you, I have absolutely NOTHING against a spouse having their own time to go out with friends and such. That is until they were caught cheating.


----------

